# Color Infrared - First trys....



## airgunr (Sep 18, 2005)

I shot these on Kodak Ektachrome Prof. Infrared EIR @ 200 ISO with a Cokin "P" Yellow filter

Composition isn't the greatest but it's my first try at messing around with Infrared, color or B&W. Interesting effects. I especially like the way the water and some parts of the sky stay blue at times. In the first one it's all white, not quite sure why. When I was shooting the water was a muddy brown in color. Weird that the dark greens all turn purple like that. Neat effect though.

Train Tressel on Turtle Creek











Turtle Creek


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 18, 2005)

Really cool infared! I like the pink colors a lot :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2005)

Where'd you get this stuff developed, Airgunr? :thumbup: 

Gotta luv your pink trees, especially how they've reflected in the water.


----------



## airgunr (Sep 18, 2005)

A&I Photo Labs in California.  Sent them off with LARGE note about not opening in any light, must be in TOTAL darkness.  I think they thought I'd screwed them up because they didn't mount them in slides, I had to cut and mount them myself.  Next roll I'll include mounting in the note...


----------



## Meysha (Sep 18, 2005)

oh wow... they're great... I agree with terri - the pink is amazing reflected like that!

So was the only filter you used a yellow filter? No other fancy IR filter?

I'm finally going to go buy my first few rolls of IR this afternoon to play with. Just wondering which filter is best to pick first to use? I was thinking a yellow or a red one. The red one's best for the black and white IR isn't it?

Sorry for the thread hijack mate. :blushing:


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> oh wow... they're great... I agree with terri - the pink is amazing reflected like that!
> 
> So was the only filter you used a yellow filter? No other fancy IR filter?
> 
> ...


 I've not shot the color, but I think you can use the yellow with great results (as evidenced by Airgunr's work here)  and another one of our members, Jeff Canes, has had fabulous outcomes with this film using an orange filter, too. 

If you're buying either the Kodak HIE or the Ilford SFX, a plain old #25 red filter will do ya proud, Vicky.  They don't have to be fancy (or expensive) at all.


----------



## airgunr (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.  I used just the Yellow filter.  From what I'd read it was the best one to use with color IR film.  I'm going to pick up a couple of others to see what the effects are but right now I only have yellow.  Next time I order from B&H I'll get a Orange, Red & Green filter for the Cokin P holder I have.  It should be fun to experiment with it.   Can't shoot a lot since it's pretty expensive per roll.  I think it was about $21.00 and then you add developement!


----------

